# Long-term student visa by taking classes at the Alliance Francaise or another means?



## markeks (Mar 16, 2016)

HI i'm a final year international student studying in Ukraine. and i would love to move to belgium immediately i finish my studies here in ukraine. graduating early july. please i need vital infos if applying to alliance francais in brussels can help acquire a long term student visa. so i can get there and apply direct to a university later to run for my post graduates? or is there another means of getting a long-term students visa apart from the university registration?


----------

